# What fish is this?



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

Hey

I was just curious as to what species of fish this is, we were crabbing this morning in the Isle of Wight and the little guy managed to find its way into our net!











Many thanks
Emily: victory:


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

Is that a bit weed over it's head or part of the fish?

Looks like a goby of some sort: Gobies (British marine species) BMLSS page.


----------



## Diamondback (Aug 29, 2009)

emmilllyyy said:


> Hey
> 
> I was just curious as to what species of fish this is, we were crabbing this morning in the Isle of Wight and the little guy managed to find its way into our net!
> 
> ...



Looks to me like a small rockling


----------

